# Acrylic Aquarium Repair



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone ever done a repair on an acrylic aquarium?

I know silicon doesn't bond as well to acrylic as it does glass, and in my 100g tank, I wouldn't want to take that risk. I've read that I should use a plastic glue called WeldOn #4, but they no longer sell it in the USA. Anyone have suggestions for repairing my aquarium? It's just a small leak near the top.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If I were doing it where I used to work, I would use Uvekol A or acrylic acid or methacrylic acid with a peroxide or photo initiator. I seem to remember reading that they were using something similar for a fake finger nail and nail polish. Instead of waiting for solvent to evaporate, you stick your hands under a uV light and photo-cure it. I think its called Gelish


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plexiglass_Glue


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is plexiglass glue the best thing to repair a leak in the aquarium? I guess it would hold the aquarium together, but now that I think about it, since the tank itself isnt falling apart, maybe using silicone to reseal it wouldn't be such a bad idea. There is silicone in it already.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They don't sell Weld-On in the USA anymore? Bummer. It was always hard to find, but now it's impossible? That sucks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So you can't just order this http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plexiglass_Glue/PLEXIGLASS-GLUE-ADHESIVE-IPS4-4OZ ? I didn't think acrylates were restricted any more than their corrosiveness and flamabiity warranted. Still it is for joining sheets, not for sealing seams.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> They don't sell Weld-On in the USA anymore? Bummer. It was always hard to find, but now it's impossible? That sucks.


From my understanding, it was just Weld-On #4. The other numbers were OK. I could be wrong though. The internet still has plenty of sites that have it.



emc7 said:


> So you can't just order this http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Ple...ESIVE-IPS4-4OZ ? I didn't think acrylates were restricted any more than their corrosiveness and flamabiity warranted. Still it is for joining sheets, not for sealing seams.


I suppose I should just order it. I'm just impatient, and I already have silicone.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Adhesion to acrylic is hard, but so is adhesion to glass. If the silicone sticks, use it.


----------



## Aquarist (Oct 30, 2012)

You need to use a weldon glue to repair it the right way or your asking for trouble. The difference in the numbers is the consistency I believe the higher numbers are really thick an the Lower ones are almost like water. Had my sump repaired at a local acrylic place. It had a crack on the front panel. They used Weldon 3 and 16 I think. Weldon 3 to fill in the crack than 16 to smear over it and put another piece on top.


Do not use silicone it ment for glass.

Eplastics sells Weldon glue.


----------

